# keeping diesel engine bay clean!



## robo22sri (Feb 11, 2010)

hey guys i have a astra diesel and its a nightmare to get and keep clean!
i have taken my engine cover off now cause it always getting dirty!
my boost hoses get an oily residue on them and then get dust on them lol
any tips would be great


----------



## andycallaghan (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm equally keen to hear a good answer.
I've used Muc Off in the past, but it needs a fair bit of water for it to work, and I'm not that comfortable with water on all the electrics.


----------



## robo22sri (Feb 11, 2010)

andycallaghan said:


> I'm equally keen to hear a good answer.
> I've used Muc Off in the past, but it needs a fair bit of water for it to work, and I'm not that comfortable with water on all the electrics.


i used a traffic film remover once but it was like pure acid and marked some of the plastics 
i also dont want to put lots of water in the bay


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

My Focus diesel engine bay is filthy too - I had a diesel leak in the past and it's gone right down to the bottom of the engine bay and I don't really want to get any water near it either.


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

as long as you are sensible there is no harm in using water in the engine bay. I just spay surfex (or any degreaser) eveywhere, agitate with a few paint brushed and then jet wash it off. (having said that mine is a company car so if i break it, they just bring me a new one)


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

I usually use snow foam on it. Make sure you protect anything electrical and the intake system.
Then agitate with various brushes and pressure wash off. I've never had a problem.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

I use various size spray bottles which spray where you need it and various size brushes and sponges cut to size with some APC or alike. Once cleaned a good 2 or 3 layers of 303 or Pneu is my choice and give them a good buff after 15 mins so they are not sticky. But there are many others to choose from and have a little light reading on dressings. :thumb:


----------



## robo22sri (Feb 11, 2010)

Warwickshire Detailer said:


> I usually use snow foam on it. Make sure you protect anything electrical and the intake system.
> Then agitate with various brushes and pressure wash off. I've never had a problem.


do you have the engine running when pressure washing down??
i need to get a snowfoam lance


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Try finding out if you can put a cover under the engine my car has it and the engine stays spotless the van doesnt and its constantly dirty hence why i've ordred one haha.


----------



## robo22sri (Feb 11, 2010)

Grizzle said:


> Try finding out if you can put a cover under the engine my car has it and the engine stays spotless the van doesnt and its constantly dirty hence why i've ordred one haha.


they dont do an under tray for the astra 
is steam cleaning a good idea?


----------



## glymauto (Feb 29, 2008)

I have a 5 year old Ford Transit diesel. It had a recon engine put in a few weeks back. The new engine was filthy. The mechanics had to touch every part of the engine and bodywork inside the engine bay (as you would expect).

There was muck and oil and hand marks everywhere. When I put the heater on, it stank of oil and diesel and swarfega and all sorts of unpleasantness!!

Bear in mind I had never touched the engine compartment before - so it had 5 years of grime on top of the new filth.

I bought a pack of 6 paint brushes (from 1" - 6") for 99p

I got a stick and some gaffer tape.

I used AG Interior cleaner in a heavy concentrate (1:1) I beleive this is AG's version of an APC?

I used a pump bottle (fine mist type) to put the mixture in.

I had a bucket of scalding hot water with a good dose of AG interior clean in it, to rinse the brushes periododically.

I had a bucket of warm water (that I put in another pump bottle)

I sprayed warm water (from the first bottle) then gave it a spray from the 50/50 bottle.

I agitated the mixture with the various cheapo paint brushes.

If it looked like it was drying out, I'd give it another spray from the warm water bottle to keep it moist.

I attached the brushes to the stick with the gaffer tape to get right down to the bottom of the engine.

Where it was awkward to use the spray bottle, I dipped the brush into the 50/50 mixture (until it was soaking wet) then rubbed the brush onto the hard to reach areas.

It was a very slow and painstaking process. This stuff doesnt come off all at once. It seems to come off in layers. You just need to keep plugging away.

I finished it off with a spray of the AG yellow stuff (I think its called Interior Shine sumfink!!)

I loved every second of the *9 HOURS* it took to clean the engine bay.

Two weeks later I met Mirror Finish and Kev-Liverpool and a few other guys from DW. They were seriously impressed with my shiny bay 

That made it all worthwhile 

Dont have pics I'm afraid. Van is at my Dads tonight.


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

robo22sri said:


> do you have the engine running when pressure washing down??
> i need to get a snowfoam lance


No, leave it switched off. I usually start it up and leave it ticking over for 5 minutes afterwards though.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Blow crap out using blower first, APC or AG Engine Bay cleaner, brush, leave for a few mins then PW down very quickly. I then use an old beach towel to towel dry the engine bay dry, then run engine for 10-15mins. Never had a problem.


----------



## padge (Mar 10, 2010)

Did mine 2 days ago using AG engine cleaner, rinsed first with jet wash, making sure to cover up air intake etc, then put AG engine cleaner all over, left for a few minutes, then jet washed off, started it up for a few minutes, looks perfect now.


----------



## Damien89 (May 13, 2007)

Same as above, use either AG engine and mach. cleaner or if you want to go cheaper just buy the 'chant eclair' apc from any shop that sells detergents.
Just spray liberally and use a brush to get inside every nook and cranny. Don't let product dry, rinse after you are finished with the brush and redo if needed.
Then apply any product like 303 or AG vinyl and rubber care.

Obviously the less time you leave between washes in your engine the less grime you are going to have to remove the next time you clean it.


----------



## Mullins (Aug 7, 2009)

AG used on mine too, i wont post all the pics, just an example :thumb:


----------



## tyniek (Apr 4, 2010)

My choice is Nielsen degreaser.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

robo22sri said:


> i used a traffic film remover once but it was like pure acid and marked some of the plastics
> i also dont want to put lots of water in the bay


Bloody hell.

You didn't use it neat did you?

I use it on heavily stained bays when valeting and it works a treat (Diluted of course)


----------



## marc-l (Mar 22, 2010)

Steam cleaning is "ok" provided they know what there doing, its not good blasting water around you coil pack, injectors, alternator or fuse boxes etc..

I use Megs engine cleaner and dressing, rinse the engine down with just a hose pipe spray on.. Aggitate with a brush and rinse off with a hose pipe..then follow again if required.

Then wipe down with a cloth and spray the dressing on and spread out where needed!!

Here is a pic of our rav4, it was 4 years old then and NEVER been cleaned, did both steps once..thats it! :thumb:










Both bottles are about £15 i think.. See monzaman


----------

